# Just something I thought strange



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

You know I have to tell you all sorts of rubbish :laugh:

Last night there was a village `do´ with what they call music these days, we are far enough away and only hear the boom boom when we are outside. I took Motley our for his last penny before bed and heard the boom boom, what I didn't hear were our wonderful nightingales singing. Before I finally went to bed I put my head out of the window and the nightingales were singing at the tops of their voices and no more boom boom could be heard.

Two thoughts, they either stopped to listen to the human music or the din frightened them into silence. >


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I believe most animals including birds have far superior hearing to us. This results in that the incredible amount of noise that humans now create actually physically hurts animals.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Yes no point the Nightingale singing Jan if there is loud music.
You wouldn't sing and serenade Hans would you if there was a big party and loud music going off. Nightingales aren't stupid, they don't sing for the sake of it.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

coppo said:


> Yes no point the Nightingale singing Jan if there is loud music.
> You wouldn't sing and serenade Hans would you if there was a big party and loud music going off. Nightingales aren't stupid, *they don't sing for the sake of it*.


Your joking, they never stop singing day or night, except last night while the din was going on.
At the moment they have competition with chiffchaffs and swallows, but they are still singing, its the human din that puts them orf.>


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Sadly we have no nightingales 

And I content myself with the blackbirds

The noisy sparrows

Every now and then my radio, which isn’t state of the ark, emits a horrible sound, shadow flies , I guess it hurts his ears 

In the same way he howls with passing ambulances 

Sandra


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Its Spring Jan, birds are courting and mating, that's why they are singing, to attract a mate, show off to her and defend their territory.

I do know that Sandra sings to Albert in Spring too.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

coppo said:


> Its Spring Jan, birds are courting and mating, that's why they are singing, to attract a mate, show off to her and defend their territory.
> 
> I do know that Sandra sings to Albert in Spring too.


I live close enough to nature to know that Paul :laugh:
We are watching one of our residents collecting food from one of our coconut feeders, thats hanging right next to the window, it fills up and is feeding its young in one of our tit boxes. Maybe its the blue tit I saved the other day.:grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

coppo said:


> Its Spring Jan, birds are courting and mating, that's why they are singing, to attract a mate, show off to her and defend their territory.
> 
> I do know that Sandra sings to Albert in Spring too.


I'm trying to get rid of him

Come on Coppo

54 years

I'm due a break

Any way he's deaf , fat and snores

But ........

There's no accounting for tastes is there ?
Sandra


----------



## steviegtr (May 2, 2018)

I reckon you could not hear them because they were all at the gig. Dancing the night away


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

steviegtr said:


> I reckon you could not hear them because they were all at the gig. Dancing the night away


They must all be there again tonight except one thats singing its little head off (silly expression) in a tree next door.


----------



## steviegtr (May 2, 2018)

I really do love the wild life but late at night , you may need to buy a shotgun. Oh no don,t aim at them just make a big bang & they will shut up for a while.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Some of the nightingales must have found their mates, they're getting quieter and the swallows are taking over with their constant little chatter :laugh:


----------

